# Adjustment of Carb



## Armand (May 16, 2006)

I see a red screw and white screw on my weed wacker, they look connected is the red the high speed adustment? Also how do I get to the exaust screen and if it is plugged how would it effect the motor

Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Those are limiter caps. You have to remove them to get to the adjusting screws. The screw closest to the engine is the low speed screw.

Depends on the brand of wacker. Some are mounted to the outlet of the muffler and others are mounted to the inlet of the muffler. If plugged the engine will not rev very high and has a muted exhaust tone.


----------



## Armand (May 16, 2006)

*Carb Adjustment*

Thanks Hankster!

After I take the caps of do I turn them clockwise or counter clockwise?


----------



## Armand (May 16, 2006)

*Carb Adjustment*

As a follow up how do I know if these adjustment screws need to be adjusted
will is stall out on high speed idle rough!! what would the signs that that need to be adjusted?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

If the settings are still from factory, I'd say its either the spark arrestor's clogged, or some trash in the carb or fuel filter clogged... Not the settings.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Proper carb adjustment just takes some experence to get right. It is hard to explain in a short message. If the high end is too lean the motor will sound like it's starving for gas... too rich and it will run rough and smoke. I adjust the high end so it starts to run rough and then lean it out (1/8 turn and then wait 15 seconds or so) until it just starts to run smoothly. Run it too lean and you'll trash the engine.


----------

